# Kupplung kommen lassen und Auto fährt langsam nur bei Diesel?



## kadet123 (28. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute, bin heut mit meinem Großvater seinem Nissan Almera Bj 96 gefahren und dann wollt ich die Kupplung schleifen lassen damit das Auto schon langsam rollt, aber es ging nicht ohne Gas zu geben? Bei meinem Diesel drück ich die Kupplung etwas und er rollt schon langsam vor. Ist das bei den Benziner nicht so oder mache ich was falsch bzw. ist es evtl zu alt das Auto ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, kenn mich da nicht perfekt aus da ich den Führerschein noch nicht lang hab.

MFG


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juli 2011)

Hängt glaub ich nicht mit dem Sprit zusammen. Mein Fahrschulenauto damals fuhr auch ohne Gas gut an, mein derzeitiges säuft gnadenlos ab.


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

Also wir haben nen Golf V (Diesel) und nen Mx-5 (Benziner).
Mit dem Golf  kann man das machen, da säuft nix ab... beim Mx-5 
muss man extrem viel Gas geben beim Anfahren sonst fängt der sofort an
Rumzuruckeln wie Sau.

Ich kann also nur bestätigen, dass es daran liegen könnte.


----------



## Jawul (28. Juli 2011)

Liegt nicht am Sprit!

Kann sein das die Kuplung durch ist was bei einem Nissan vom Bj 96 schonmal vorkommen kann mit 15 jahren aufn buckel


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2011)

Manche Autos brauchen einfach ein wenig Gas dabei.


Du könntest btw mal den bestehenden Auto Thread benutzen.
Schon der 2. unnötige Thread von dir, der 100%ig in den Thread gepasst hätte.

Ich poste keinen Link? Oh Mist, wie funktioniert die Suchfunktion noch gleich?


----------



## kadet123 (28. Juli 2011)

Ja okay sorry hab ich nicht dran gedacht... also kommt es nicht drauf an ob es Diesel oder Benziner ist? Bzw. es gibt dann auch Benziner die sich mit der Kupplung schon bewegen können?


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juli 2011)

Benzinhahn/Gashahn bzw. Einspritzung. Kann man sogar manuell (konnte man zumindest bei meinem Polo aus 92) nachjustieren.

Autos können das mit genügend Gefühl auch heute noch, in der Fahrschule sind diese Hähne aber speziell justiert, sodass man immer ohne Gas fahren kann, einfach weil es so leichter zu erlernen ist. Merke: Es geht beim fahren lernen nicht um Fahrttechniken (schleifen lassen statt Bremse an Aufwegen z. B. oder gegenlenken auf Eis), sondern eigentlich nur darum, nach außen hin sicher zu fahren. Beobachtungen, Blinker, Licht...alles wichtiger als die richtige Benutzung von Gas, Bremse + Lenkung.


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2011)

Na sicher kommt es drauf an.
Ein Dieselmotor hat um einiges mehr NM, als ein Benziner, deswegen sterben Benziner auch dabei ab, wenn man kein Auto fahren kann :>

Für dich mal zur Erleuterung von NM und PS
NM = Wie fest fahr ich gegen die Wand
PS = Wie schnell fahr ich gegen die Wand


----------



## kadet123 (28. Juli 2011)

Aha okay Danke euch 

MFG


----------



## Sethia (28. Juli 2011)

<3 Automatik-Getriebe... 


Kupplung, was ist das?


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Automatik... Da macht Auto fahren gar keinen Spaß mehr oO Auf der Arbeit ja ganz nett, aber privat wollt ich nie mit Automatikgetriebe fahren.


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Juli 2011)

Das hängt vom Motor ab.

Generell haben Diesel ein viel größeres Drehmoment als Benziner. Damit lassen sich (fast) alle Diesel im Standgas fahren, während häufig selbst starke Benziner absaufen. Das liegt aber weniger am Kraftstoff als viel mehr an der Bauweise der Motoren.

Unter anderem deshalb haben Fahrschulen immer Diesel. Diese sind gutmütiger, wegen mehr Drehmoment.


----------



## Magogan (28. Juli 2011)

Abgesehen davon verbrauchen Autos mit Automatik mehr Sprit und haben schlechtere Werte bei Beschleunigung und Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Zumindest trifft dies bei älteren Modellen zu. Bei neuen soll zumindest der Spritverbrauch mit Automatik geringer sein als bei manuellem Getriebe.


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon verbrauchen Autos mit Automatik mehr Sprit und haben schlechtere Werte bei Beschleunigung und Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Zumindest trifft dies bei älteren Modellen zu. Bei neuen soll zumindest der Spritverbrauch mit Automatik geringer sein als bei manuellem Getriebe.




Bei den heutigen Automatikfahrzeugen bist du besser dran, als nen Schalter 
Ne 7 Gang Automatik über Doppelkupplung = sehr lecker.


----------



## Heynrich (28. Juli 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> alles wichtiger als die richtige Benutzung von Gas, Bremse + Lenkung.




Kenn ich! Ich hab mal das Gas falsch bedient, auf einmal ging gar nix! Kleiner Spass 

BTT: Mit meinem Polo 6N kann ich auch ohne Gas anfahren, aber der brauch ewig um dann loszuzuckeln. Wobei ich auch gestehn muss, ohne Gas hab ich mein Fahrschulauto damals am laufenden Meter abgewürgt. Bis mir mein Vater damals mal den Tipp gegeben hatte bisschen Gas dabei zu geben, dann gings. Vorher wusste ich nicht mal, dass man das gewöhnlich so macht


----------



## Magogan (28. Juli 2011)

Mein 3er BMW _(ich leide an Statussymbolen!!!! AAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!)_ fährt auch nicht wirklich los, ohne dass ich Gas gebe. Also keinen Unterschied zu dem Auto meiner Mum in diesem Punkt, obwohl meines 192 und ihres nur 40 PS hat (beides Benziner). Aber auch beim Diesel von meinem Vater ist es so.


----------



## vollmi (28. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon verbrauchen Autos mit Automatik mehr Sprit und haben schlechtere Werte bei Beschleunigung und Höchstgeschwindigkeit.



Aufm Papier. Meine ist mit Automatik aufm Papier etwas langsamer als das gleiche Auto mit Handschaltung. Praktisch, hats bis jetzt noch keiner geschafft schnell genug durchzuschalten um wirklich nachzukommen (beim gleichen Fahrzeug). Einer der Rennstrecke fährt packts vielleicht.
Und die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist auch noch von ein paar anderen Komponenten abhängig.

mfG René


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2011)

Oh hört mir auf mit sowas -.-
War in der Fahrschule ein toller Fahrer, bin problemlos durch die Prüfung gekommen (2 mal verschaltet und deswegen etwas langsam losgekommen, aber das passiert), aber danach kams mir vor als müsste ich das autofahren ganz neu lernen. Anfahren und schalten mit Zwischengas ist für mich das Grauen schlechthin. Ich kriegs einfach nicht richtig hin, ich werd da irgendwie panisch bei. Gerade am Hügel ist es schrecklich, das letzte Mal als ich gefahren bin (mit dem Wagen von nem Kumpel, unversichert, 96er Mitsubishi Spacewagon wär ich im Senkungsgebiet fast rückwärts in den Typen hinter mir an der Ampel gekracht...danach war ich so verunsichert, dass ich in der nächsten engen Straße erstmal den Seitenspiegel von nem stehenden Wagen nach hinten gehauen hab (zum Glück einer bei dem das ging, hätte keine Lust gehabt das zu zahlen -.-). Seitdem lass ich andere fahren D:


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Juli 2011)

Zum Glück war das erste was ich gelernt hab Anfahren am Berg. Noch vor allem anderen. 
Aber das ist vielleicht auch unserer Stadt geschuldet: Dort werden Berge mit 10% eben genannt und egal wo man anfährt, man fährt immer gegen den Beg an. Selbst wenn man das Auto davor Bergab geparkt hat


----------



## kadet123 (28. Juli 2011)

Ja ich hab auch direkt Anfahren am Berg gelernt mit einem Diesel richtig easy.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juli 2011)

Anfahren am Berg... ich musste damals Handbremse ziehen, leicht Gas geben und dann lösen. So ein Schwachfug... einfach von der Bremse und sofort Gas geben geht deutlich unkomplizierter und sicherer.


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Anfahren am Berg... ich musste damals Handbremse ziehen, leicht Gas geben und dann lösen. So ein Schwachfug... einfach von der Bremse und sofort Gas geben geht deutlich unkomplizierter und sicherer.



Dann hast du deinem Fahrlehrer nicht zugehört.
Es geht darum, dass du weißt, wann das Auto "nach vorne weg will". Denn so viel Gas musst du auf jeden Fall geben, dass das Auto beim Lösen der Handbremse nicht nach hinten rollt. mehr nicht. Einfach, damit du Gefühl für das Auto kriegst.

Und es ist ne schöne Übung für das Spiel mit den Pedalen


----------



## Magogan (28. Juli 2011)

Anfahren am Berg hab ich immer gehasst -.- Aber irgendwann krieg ich das auch hin ...

Witzig ist es auch, wenn man Fahranfänger ist und inklusive Fahrschulauto schon 4 verschiedene Autos gefahren hat ... ist jedes mal ne Umstellung, bei jedem Auto muss man unterschiedlich stark drücken, sei es Kupplung, Bremse oder Gas ...


----------



## Grushdak (28. Juli 2011)

Anfahren am Berg (18% Steigung) hat mir in der Fahrstunde immer Spaß gemacht.^

Was mir noch mehr Spaß machte ...
Kollegen nördlich von München abzuholen (Auto/Fahrertausch), da sie ihr Fahrzeitlimit (19 std) erreicht hatten.
Von da ging es dann für mich mit 7.5t und nem "alten Opa" (Benz ohne Servolenkung und Bremsen (naja)) nach Hause.
Die Woche darauf musste ich von 19 Std Fahrt nördlich von München erlöst werden.

Zu dem mit dem Kupplung schleifen lassen ...
Ich meine, ich mache das ja auch hinundwieder und öfter. ^^
Nur empfehlenswert ist das bestimmt nicht.

Warum es die Unterschiede zwischen den Autos gibt (egal ob Benziner oder Diesler) -
liegt imo einfach an der Gaseinstellung.
Man kann das bei jedem Auto so justieren (sollte sogar Standard laut den Vorschriften sein),
daß bei Kupplung kommen lassen, der Wagen anfängt, zu rollen.

Denn bei den verkehrsberuhigten Zonen muss das Auto ja rollen - ohne daß man Gas gibt ja geben darf!

greetz


----------



## Ernst Haft (29. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Warum es die Unterschiede zwischen den Autos gibt (egal ob Benziner oder Diesler) -
> liegt imo einfach an der Gaseinstellung.



Nope. Natürlich kannst Du bei einem Benziner das Standgas künstlich hoch einstellen. Mit ein wenig Übung gelingt eigentlich auch mit fast jedem Auto ein reines "Standgasrollen".
Diesel sind im Gegensatz zu Benzinern allerdings Selbstzünder - heißt: Das Gemisch entzündet sich alleine durch die Kompression; nicht durch eine Zündkerze. Je höher der Drehmoment, desto leichter läuft er trotz Kupplung.

Die lustigste Aktion mit einem Diesel hatte ich mal mit einem Mercedes, der Öl aus der Ölwanne zog - als reiner Selbstläufer hast Du das Ding bis zum Exitus nicht mehr abgeschaltet bekommen; da half nix mehr .


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2011)

Das braucht gefühl im Fuss!

Kommt aufs Standgas an und bei stärkeren Motor gehts schwieriger, da die halt Gas wollen.


----------



## Sunyo (29. Juli 2011)

In der Fahrschule hab ich es anfangs so gelernt, nur mit Kupplung anzufahren, ohne Gas. Das geht aber nur mit einem Diesel. Beim Benziner stibrt er irgendwann ab, wenn man kein Gas gibt.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Juli 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Zum Glück war das erste was ich gelernt hab Anfahren am Berg. Noch vor allem anderen.
> Aber das ist vielleicht auch unserer Stadt geschuldet: Dort werden Berge mit 10% eben genannt und egal wo man anfährt, man fährt immer gegen den Beg an. Selbst wenn man das Auto davor Bergab geparkt hat



Wie gesagt, ich hatte 0 Probleme in der Fahrschule. Das Anfahren am Berg hat er 2 Mal mit mir gemacht, dann wusste er dass ichs kann - und ich dachte es auch.
Dass man dann aus der Fahrschule kommt und ins kalte Wasser geschmissen wird, hallelujah! D:


----------



## Heynrich (29. Juli 2011)

wir alle haben so unsere schwächen beim autofahren ;D
ich kann auch bis heute nicht richtig rückwärts seitlich einparken 
nach der fahrschule hab ich das auch nur noch ein oder zweimal gemacht/machen müssen.

wohn ja zum glück nicht in einer großstadt.


----------



## Sethia (29. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon verbrauchen Autos mit Automatik mehr Sprit und haben schlechtere Werte bei Beschleunigung und Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Zumindest trifft dies bei älteren Modellen zu. Bei neuen soll zumindest der Spritverbrauch mit Automatik geringer sein als bei manuellem Getriebe.


Hm, ist ein Audi A6 Avant... keine Ahnung was das für ein Getriebe ist, aber es schaltet automatisch und ich kann nicht über mangelnde Beschleunigung oder Höchstgeschwindigkeit klagen - er im Gegenteil, so schnell traue ich mich eh nicht zu fahren, spätestens wenn es über die 200-Grenze geht nehme ich eh den Fuss vom Gas.

Der Spritverbrauch ist in der Tat hoch, allerdings fehlt mir da der Vergleich zur Schaltversion. 

Klar macht schalten Spass, aber irgendwann... spätestens im morgentlichen Berufsverkehr lernt man Automatik zu schätzen. So relaxed war ich mit einem Schaltwagen nie.


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2011)

haha wenn du mit über 180km/h auf der autobahn entlang bretterst ist das klar das dein audi etwas mehr sprit säuft.
Warum glaub ihr war bei den amis lange zeit 55mp/h auf schnurgerader strasse. weil bei dem tempo die rocheln halt am effizentesten waren.


----------



## Sethia (29. Juli 2011)

Nein wirklich? Das Auto verbraucht mehr Benzin wenn man schneller fährt? Ich bin echt geplättet.


Ich hatte vorher eine E-Klasse und die verbrauchte, bei gleicher Fahrweise, weniger Benzin (ähnliche Leistungswerte)... ist ja kein Hexenwerk, also die Schlussfolgerung -> der Spritverbrauch ist in der Tat hoch.


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2011)

naja es kam mir nur komisch vor, dass du dich über den verbrauch ärgerst/beklagst, aber gleichzeit scheinbar genau weisst das bei höherem tempo der verbrauch drastisch steigt.

und ja das der mercedes weniger gesoffen hat als der audi jetzt kann millionen gründe haben :-)


----------



## Sethia (29. Juli 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> naja es kam mir nur komisch vor, dass du dich über den verbrauch ärgerst/beklagst, aber gleichzeit scheinbar genau weisst das bei höherem tempo der verbrauch drastisch steigt.


Ich beklage mich doch garnicht... ich nahm lediglich Bezug zur Aussage von Magogan, welcher meinte, der Spritverbrauch wäre bei Automatik-Getriebe höher. Was ich halt nicht vergleichen kann, da ich das gleiche Modell ja nicht noch als Schaltversion habe.



> und ja das der mercedes weniger gesoffen hat als der audi jetzt kann millionen gründe haben :-)


Ein Grund ist vollkommen ausreichend, die sparsamere Motorisierung. 

***

Und bevor das gleich kommt, nein, ich beklage mich nicht deswegen... ich war mit der E-Klasse hochzufrieden und bin es jetzt mit dem Audi auch. Beides wundervolle Autos.


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2011)

dann habe ich das missverstanden, sorry.

ABER
ein geschaltenes auto kann auch deutlich mehr verbrauchen als ein automatik auto....und umgekehrt.
auf die fahrweise kommts eben an :-)


----------

